# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti orthodhoks >  Perse komuniteti ortodox me virtytet me te arrira  ndaj te tjereve.

## Anesti_55

Po e hap kete teme pa u pregatite  per nje shkrim cilesor, pra thjesh po ulem e po shkruaj ate cka ndjej.
Zgjodha kete titull, jo se me perkedhel sedren, por se ky komunitet e meriton nje vlersim te tille.Kjo eshte aq e vertete sa qe numri i krimeve pothuajse nuk ka lidhje me ne, pasi dhe ne ato raste qe permendemi ne kroniken e zeze, paraqitemi si viktima.
Perse u arrit qe sot ky komunitet te paraqitet kaq i virtytshem?Une mendoj se ne rradhe te pare eshte edukimi biblik i ketij komuniteti, se dyti nje faktor terendesishem luajti dhe ndasia e ketyre komuniteteve ne tre fe te ndryshme, duke krijuar njefar gare , nje konkurence per krijimin e figures me te mire te shqiptarit.Them se ndasia dha kete mundesi, pasi duke marre shembullin e popullit grek te cilet jane unik ne fene e tyre, shqiptari otrodoks jo vetem u integrua lehte me to,por pati nje integrim dinjitoz  pasi me sjelljen e tij bente pjese me shoqerine superiore te edukimit grek.E vetmja gje qe me ka bere te ndjehem krenar ne ballafaqim me popujt europiane.
Eshte e natyrshme te permendim ketu se ky perfitim ka ardhur dhe per faktin e te qenit me prane dhe me te lidhur me kulturen e popullit grek, qe ka aq te drejt te krenohet me ate c'ka te paret i dhene trashegim.Ne te kater vilajetet shqiptare e vetmja shkolle ishte ajo e vellezerve Zosima te Janines, Gjimnazi Zosimea ku u mesuan pothuajse te gjithe rilindasit tane apo te tjere intelektuale qe me pas dhane nje kontribut te pa pershkruar ne perhapjen e dijes ne popullin shqiptar.
Gjthashtu nje rol pozitiv dha dhe dhuna qe ushtroi pushtuesi dhe perse jo dhe e te konvertuarve, te cilet tashme kishin humbe dhe indentitetin e tyre kombetar duke u ndjere turq.Me pas diferenca u rrit pasi te turqezuarit u ushqyen me ndjenjen e vetgjyqesimit ndaj komunitetit ortodoks, te cilin e shikonin si nje pjese e turpshme te ketij populli fatkeq.Ato ndeheshin superiore saqe shpesh i luteshin Allahut , qe shyqyr qe na bere musliman dhe jo kaurr, duke harruar se i kishte mbytur po i njeti fukarallek dhe injorance , pa kufi.Dhenia e te drejtes se vetgjuqesimit beri qe dhe sot ky komunitet te mos kete respekt per ligjin dhe e ka rradhitur ate ne vendin e pare te kronikes se zeze dhe me nje diference te pa arritshme dhe me ato te katolikeve qe ndodhen ne vendin e dyte dhe kjo thjesht si rrezultat relejevit e pozicionit gjeografik te vendit te tyre. Po e le me kaq per tju lene vend dhe juve per te shtuar, pasi e ndjej qe ka mjaft arsye per te permende.Falenderoj me  e kete rast te paret tane qe me aq  dhimbje transmetuan tek ne kete edukim superior, por gjithashtu dhe juve te cilet po dini te ndiqni te njetin shembull.-Anesti

----------


## Anda-MallRats

anesti, ime me esht ortodokse. im at eshte mysliman. vete besoj vetem ne zot. sbesoj se ka superioritet te nje feje ndaj nje tjetre - mund te ket diferenca te vogla kulturore, por kete ndasi katolik-ortodoks se honeps dot ... para se gjithash, ime me esht kristiane, pastaj tjeret. dhe te gjith kristianet ne shqiperi jane kristiane para se te jene ortodokse, katolike apo protestante.
esht e vertet se komuniteti kristian ka nje nivel me te larte kulturor ne pergjithsi, por duke perjashtuar faktorin e barazise gjinore, faktoret tjere kane qene rrethanore. edhe myslimanet te ishin ne keto kushte (hiq barazine gjinore) do ishin njesoj.
dhe se treti, paraardhesit e kristianeve te sotem u treguan atehere kur erdhi turku, me te guximshem - keshtu?? ata nuk nderruan fe per tju shpetuar taksave. kjo qe trimeri. gjaku sbehet uje, thot populli

----------


## ilia spiro

E vertete eshte se virtytet me te mira gjenden tek orthodhokset dhe kjo ka shpjegimin e saj fare thjesht. Kisha Orthodhokse eshte Kisha e Vertete e Krishtere. Tek te gjithe te tjerat, me pak ose me shume ka zene vend heretizmi. Ketu s`ka te beje racizmi. Kultura eshte rrenjosur prej shekujsh dhe megjithe furtunat e medha te koherave, ajo transmetohet deri ne ditet tona, nga brezi ne brez,  gje qe duket tek te gjithe orthodhokset, ne edukaten, etiken, butesine, trajtimin e femres...etj. Diferencat me te tjeret jane te dukshme. S`ka pse te fshehim te verteten aq me teper ne nje forum orthodhoks.
(s`ka pse te shqetesohen joorthodhokset se s`po i fyen njeri, por c`pune kane ne kete forum s`po e marr vesh)

----------


## Gordon Freeman

perveq ato qe i permendi anetsi (edukimi superior,kultura biblike,rruajtja e traditave neper shekuj..etj) komuniteti orthodoks kishte rendesi edhe ne shuarrjen e komunizmit ,une si jo-orthodoks cmoj shume rolin e saj ne shoqeri.

----------


## uj me gaz

besimi ne Zot nuk ka nevoje per organizma te krijuar nga njerezit. cdo organizem eshte politike dhe si e tille larg Zotit. Zoti vete eshte ne secilin prej nesh, duam apo s'duam ne dhe pavaresisht nga fjalet qe perdorim. keshtu qe asnje grup njerezish nuk mund te gjeje te drejte hyjnore te gjykoje mbi te tjeret. nese kerkon t'i jesh afer Zotit, hesht dhe bej mire. per kedo...

----------


## Lulzim7

a ka naj shprehje naj citat se cka thote Bibla per ata qe e lavdrojne veten??? a ndoshta deshiron ta citoj ???

----------


## SKRAPARI

c`fare quani ju virtutete? kush jane keto virtute qe i kane ortodoksit dhe te tjeret nuk i paskan?
pse ortodoksit e quajtur kaur perbuzen ne shqiperi ?

----------


## gjirfabe

> c`fare quani ju virtutete? kush jane keto virtute qe i kane ortodoksit dhe te tjeret nuk i paskan?
> pse ortodoksit e quajtur kaur perbuzen ne shqiperi ?


O Skraparooo!

Mos u mer me budallenj!

Nuk i sheh se ç'idiotira shkruajn?

----------


## Anesti_55

> O Skraparooo!
> 
> Mos u mer me budallenj!
> 
> Nuk i sheh se ç'idiotira shkruajn?


S'ka nevoje te te bindim ty, pasi ti e ke te shkruajtur ne balle.Keto shprehje fyese , par kete eduktae nuk e gjen tek asnjeri ortodokx.Kontrolloi shkrimet dhe do te ndjesh kete qe une kam shkruar.



> c`fare quani ju virtutete? kush jane keto virtute qe i kane ortodoksit dhe te tjeret nuk i paskan?


Nese nuk din se c'jane virtytet njerzore do te thote se ti rastesisht je njeri.



> pse ortodoksit e quajtur kaur perbuzen ne shqiperi ?


Eshte e vertete,kjo eshte nje ane e percarjes, sepse urrejne vellezerit e te njetit gjak.Ato qe u mesuan te urrejne vellezerit e tyre jane ato qe keto mesime i moren neprmjet dhunes apo joshjes me privilegje, pra imoralitetit.

----------


## Anesti_55

> anesti, ime me esht ortodokse. im at eshte mysliman. vete besoj vetem ne zot. sbesoj se ka superioritet te nje feje ndaj nje tjetre - mund te ket diferenca te vogla kulturore, por kete ndasi katolik-ortodoks se honeps dot ... para se gjithash, ime me esht kristiane, pastaj tjeret. dhe te gjith kristianet ne shqiperi jane kristiane para se te jene ortodokse, katolike apo protestante.
> esht e vertet se komuniteti kristian ka nje nivel me te larte kulturor ne pergjithsi, por duke perjashtuar faktorin e barazise gjinore, faktoret tjere kane qene rrethanore. edhe myslimanet te ishin ne keto kushte (hiq barazine gjinore) do ishin njesoj.
> dhe se treti, paraardhesit e kristianeve te sotem u treguan atehere kur erdhi turku, me te guximshem - keshtu?? ata nuk nderruan fe per tju shpetuar taksave. kjo qe trimeri. gjaku sbehet uje, thot populli


moter e dashur , ka diferenca te vogla apo te medha, kjo mvaret se si ti je ne gjendje ti kuptosh ato ne realitetin shqiptar.por per ti ra shkurt ketij muhabeti ,pyet nenen tende, dhe se dyti te jap dhe barazimin nese gjate ketij muaji do te dale qofte dhe nje kriminel ortodokx ne kroniken e zeze te lajmeve.Shikoni njerizit e kerkuar ne interpol,etj.Apo don ti shikosh nga veshja.po qe se me gjen nje individ ortodokxs  me rryp pantallonash me shqiponje dhe pantallona me percina, me thuaj numrin e llogarise dhe te dergoj 1 miljon te vjetra si bast. Hahhaaaa po ne e kemi te shkruajtur ne balle, rrotullona si te duash ne shkelqejme.

----------


## Brari

lol

cjan keto mburrje o nest..

ke deri diku te drejte por  nuk duhet te kalosh ne dallime sepse na duhet qe ti kemi cilesit e njerzve te mira edhe tek besimtaret e feve te tjera qe ushtrohen ne shqiperi

me nji fjale me qe e hape temen mir eshte ta zhvillosh e te analizosh se pse tek ortodoksit.. sipas mendimit tend.. ka nje pakice qe  shkon ne krim..
ku eshte arsyeja e si te permirsohet edukata dhe tek besimet e tjera qe dhe aty te kemi ulje te njerzve qe shkojn ne krim.

cfar ke ven re ti ose bashkmendimtaret e tu qe funksionon mire tek ortodoksit e cfar jo mire tek tjerat fe?

a eshte roli  qishes a i familjeve a cfare?

nest.. ju i thoni kishe ne durres apo qishe?

tjeter..

po kete edvinin mo Nest cdo e beni?
e kini ortodoks rrufjanin..
don te beje kataklizmonë nashti ne tetor ..

si duken bathet tek ju ortodoksit... do i shkojne prapa ketij  monstres?

gjith te mirat..  i nderuar..

kur behen ato vezet e kuqe?


..

----------


## ilia spiro

Brari! Zoti Rama eshte katolik. Kete ai e ka pranuar vete, se gjyshja e tij nga e ema e ka pagezuar ne Shkoder. Keshtu qe pavaresisht se i jati quhej Kristaq Rama, nuk mund te quhet orthodhoks, kur mbiemrin e ka musliman. 
Ai thote se "im eme eshte nga "bregu" por ne kemi ardhur aty nga veriu para qindra vjetesh. Pra jam edhe nga veriu edhe mga jugu".  Pervec qe ka qene dhe ndoshta edhe eshte akoma edhe mason.

Edi eshte nje sallate ruse z. Brari. (LOL)

----------


## INFINITY©

> moter e dashur , ka diferenca te vogla apo te medha, kjo mvaret se si ti je ne gjendje ti kuptosh ato ne realitetin shqiptar.por per ti ra shkurt ketij muhabeti ,pyet nenen tende, dhe se dyti te jap dhe barazimin nese *gjate ketij muaji do te dale qofte dhe nje kriminel ortodokx ne kroniken e zeze te lajmeve.Shikoni njerizit e kerkuar ne interpol,etj.*Apo don ti shikosh nga veshja.po qe se me gjen nje individ ortodokxs  me rryp pantallonash me shqiponje dhe pantallona me percina, me thuaj numrin e llogarise dhe te dergoj 1 miljon te vjetra si bast. *Hahhaaaa po ne e kemi te shkruajtur ne balle, rrotullona si te duash ne shkelqejme.*


Po pse, kur nxjerrin lajmin e nje krimineli ata si e japin, Ortodoksi Ilir Mafishtja vrau komshiun per nje cope toke? Apo kur Interpoli nxjerr listat me emrat e te kerkuarve, vene dhe fene e tyre ngjitur me emrin?  :Mos:

----------


## Rina_87

Me nje fjale, jeni te mbrrim (te arrire) te Perendia ! Komunitet hyjnor  !

Vetem krahet po ju mungojne, se ka gjasa edhe te fluturoni loool

----------


## Eliyahu

> Po e hap kete teme pa u pregatite  per nje shkrim cilesor, pra thjesh po ulem e po shkruaj ate cka ndjej.
> Zgjodha kete titull, jo se me perkedhel sedren, por se ky komunitet e meriton nje vlersim te tille.Kjo eshte aq e vertete sa qe numri i krimeve pothuajse nuk ka lidhje me ne, pasi dhe ne ato raste qe permendemi ne kroniken e zeze, paraqitemi si viktima.
> Perse u arrit qe sot ky komunitet te paraqitet kaq i virtytshem?Une mendoj se ne rradhe te pare eshte edukimi biblik i ketij komuniteti, se dyti nje faktor terendesishem luajti dhe ndasia e ketyre komuniteteve ne tre fe te ndryshme, duke krijuar njefar gare , nje konkurence per krijimin e figures me te mire te shqiptarit.Them se ndasia dha kete mundesi, pasi duke marre shembullin e popullit grek te cilet jane unik ne fene e tyre, shqiptari otrodoks jo vetem u integrua lehte me to,por pati nje integrim dinjitoz  pasi me sjelljen e tij bente pjese me shoqerine superiore te edukimit grek.E vetmja gje qe me ka bere te ndjehem krenar ne ballafaqim me popujt europiane.
> Eshte e natyrshme te permendim ketu se ky perfitim ka ardhur dhe per faktin e te qenit me prane dhe me te lidhur me kulturen e popullit grek, qe ka aq te drejt te krenohet me ate c'ka te paret i dhene trashegim.Ne te kater vilajetet shqiptare e vetmja shkolle ishte ajo e vellezerve Zosima te Janines, Gjimnazi Zosimea ku u mesuan pothuajse te gjithe rilindasit tane apo te tjere intelektuale qe me pas dhane nje kontribut te pa pershkruar ne perhapjen e dijes ne popullin shqiptar.
> Gjthashtu nje rol pozitiv dha dhe dhuna qe ushtroi pushtuesi dhe perse jo dhe e te konvertuarve, te cilet tashme kishin humbe dhe indentitetin e tyre kombetar duke u ndjere turq.Me pas diferenca u rrit pasi te turqezuarit u ushqyen me ndjenjen e vetgjyqesimit ndaj komunitetit ortodoks, te cilin e shikonin si nje pjese e turpshme te ketij populli fatkeq.Ato ndeheshin superiore saqe shpesh i luteshin Allahut , qe shyqyr qe na bere musliman dhe jo kaurr, duke harruar se i kishte mbytur po i njeti fukarallek dhe injorance , pa kufi.Dhenia e te drejtes se vetgjuqesimit beri qe dhe sot ky komunitet te mos kete respekt per ligjin dhe e ka rradhitur ate ne vendin e pare te kronikes se zeze dhe me nje diference te pa arritshme dhe me ato te katolikeve qe ndodhen ne vendin e dyte dhe kjo thjesht si rrezultat relejevit e pozicionit gjeografik te vendit te tyre. Po e le me kaq per tju lene vend dhe juve per te shtuar, pasi e ndjej qe ka mjaft arsye per te permende.Falenderoj me  e kete rast te paret tane qe me aq  dhimbje transmetuan tek ne kete edukim superior, por gjithashtu dhe juve te cilet po dini te ndiqni te njetin shembull.-Anesti



Pershendetje! Jam dakort me ti ne kete material qe ke shkruajtur. Por pikesepari doja te theksoja qe edhe perqindja e Orthodoksve ne shqiperi eshte e vogel krahasuar me popullsine muslimane! Sa per aktivitetin kriminal eshte e vertet dhe othodokset ne 90 % te familjeve te tyre jane te shkolluar, me jete te rregullt dhe i respektojne ligjet dhe normat shoqerore, keshtu qe prandaj edhe persa i perket kriminalitetit ata jane fare te paperfillshem krahasuar me komunitetet e tjera fetare ne Shqiperi. Ndoshta edhe kjo eshte nje arsye qe ndonjehere degjon ndonje vella Shqiptare qe te thote "Kaurr i poshter"  :buzeqeshje: , nuk eshte tjeter vecse smire nga dikush qe e mban veten me larte se ty, por ne vetevete e kupton qe eshte shume large teje!
Nga keto qe shkruajte me larte nuk do te thote se orthodokset jane  me te mire se muslimanet, pasi njerezit jane te gjithe njesoj!
 Orthodokset kane trasheguar brez pas brezi virtytet e te pareve te tyre si: Respektimi i ligjit, arsimimi, integrimi ne shoqeri, familja si dhe besimi i tyre, keto jane arsyet qe kriminaliteti eshte i paperfillshem ne komunitetin orthodoks

----------


## illyrian rex

A eshte tema vetem per orthodokset shqiptare apo orthodokset ne pergjithesi?

Nese flasim per orthodokset ne pergjithesi atehere te mos harrojme se vetem per nje dekade (1990 - 2000) u vrane mbi 300.000 njerez nga orthodokset, ketu ne zemer te europes.

Per orthodokset shqiptare nuk jam shume i inforumun sepse nuk ka ne Kosoves, ose ka shume pak.

----------


## Gordon Freeman

> A eshte tema vetem per orthodokset shqiptare apo orthodokset ne pergjithesi?
> 
> Nese flasim per orthodokset ne pergjithesi atehere te mos harrojme se vetem per nje dekade (1990 - 2000) u vrane mbi 300.000 njerez nga orthodokset, ketu ne zemer te europes.
> 
> Per orthodokset shqiptare nuk jam shume i inforumun sepse nuk ka ne Kosoves, ose ka shume pak.


Po flasim per orthodokset shqiptar qe kane virtyte me te larta se fete tjera ,manastiret/kishat orthodokse qe gjinden ne kosove te okupuara nga serbet deshmojne se ne te kaluaren kjo fe ishte e pranishme edhe ne kosove...

----------


## illyrian rex

E di qe ka qene e pranishme. E di edhe se manastiret dhe kishat kane qene te shqiptarve. Nuk e di sigurte a kane qene te orthodoksve apo te katolikve por per mua eshte njejte. Perkatesite fetare te une nuk kane kurrfare rendesie, me rendesi eshte me qene shqiptare.

Per orthodokset shqiptare cdo rrespekt. Per orthodokset tjere *aspak*.

----------


## -BATO-

Unë nuk shkruaj në forumin ortodoks, po meqë tema është ngacmuese, po jap dhe unë mendimin tim. Unë nuk kam parë vlera të spikatura të ortodoksëve ndaj të tjerëve, përkundrazi, për mendimin tim, pjesës më të madhe të tyre iu mungon gjëja më kryesore: atdhedashuria. Kjo vihet re dhe nga shumë shkrime këtu në forum. 

Këtyre ortodoksëve nuk u ha palla për Shqipërinë, por u rreh zemra për Greqinë. Këta nuk do t'i thoshin jo për shembull ndonjë shteti të madh bizantin ku të përfshihej Shqipëria e Jugut, Greqia, Bullgaria, Turqia, Siria, Egjipti, Palestina, Somalia etj. dhe si gjuhë zyrtare e këtij shteti të madh të ishte greqishtja. 

Këta pa qenë nevoja, flasin sot gjysma greqisht e gjysma shqip. Ortodoksit i thonë orthodhoks, peshkopit i thonë piskop etj.

Kryepeshkopit Janullatos mos i thoni kryepiskop, i thoni greqisht, arqipiskopas.

Unë mendoj se ortodoksë të tillë nuk janë shqiptarë, janë të ardhur dhe nuk kanë gjak shqiptarësh.

----------


## e panjohura

Me vie keq qe perditshmerija jone eshte bere,,Urrejtje fetare''Si te hape forumin,sejcili per vete fyen fet e njeri tjetrit,thuase te gjitha punet i kemi vu ne binar te duhur,me ngjan ne forum anti-shqiptar!Njeheresh kerkoj falje nga te gjithe Shqiptaret e ketij besimi qe u shpreha mu tek kjo teme,por vertet e kemi tepruar me hudhje ,,guresh''mbi njeri tjetrin!Kemi pune me te menqura,kur te gjithe(gadi)deklarohen se kombi eshte para fes!

----------

